# Hibernate + Spring + SQL Server => Performanceprobleme :(



## j23 (14. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

meine Frage richtet sich vor allem an alle, die sich mit Hibernate (und womöglich auch mit Spring) gut
auskennen, jedoch ist natürlich ein Tipp von  jedem wilkommen, der eine Idee hätte 

Ein Überblick über das Problem:

Wir haben eine Spring-basierte Webapplikation, die Hibernate (zusammen mit dem Spring-Support für diesen Mapper) verwendet, als DB setzen wir Oracle 9i ein. Alles funktioniert hervorragend, die Leistung mit Oracle ist sehr zufriedenstellend, Schreib- und Leseoperationen auf der DB sind sehr schnell.

Wir haben einen Auftrag bekommen, die Applikation an die Zusammenarbeit mit MS SQL Server anzupassen (wir verwenden die Version 2000). Praktisch betreffen die Änderungen in der Applikation Modifikationen von Hibernate Mapping Dateien und den einsatz eines anderen JDBC-Treibers, alles andere bleibt so wie es war.

Das Problem betrifft die Leistung der Applikation im Moment, wenn sie mit SQL Server arbeitet. Die Leistung sinkt dramatisch  sogar 10fach! Wir protokollieren die Dauer der wichtigsten Operation (dies ist ein Schreiben in die DB von 3 Gruppen von Objekten, dann drei Leseoperationen  d.h. 3Mal ein flush() und 3mal ein refresh()). Während in der Oracle-Version eine solche Schreiboperation lediglich 300 ms in Anspruch nimmt, dauert dasselbe beim SQL Server über 3 Sekunden!

Hier ein Überblick über die Softwareversionen, die wir dabei verwenden:
1. Spring  1.2.3
2. Hibernate - 3.0.5
3. JDBC-Treiber für SQL Server:
wir haben verschiedene ausprobiert, es gab aber nie einen Unterschied in der Leistung:
- INET Merlia TDS (kommerziell)
- jTDS (sourceforge.net) 1.1 i 1.2
- JDBC Treiber für SQL Server 2005 beta 1 von Microsoft (beta 2 funktioniert nicht,
weil ab dieser Version eine restriktive Politik bezüglich der Datentypen eingeführt wurde -
da wir in unserer DB für nummerische Typen NUMERIC immer einsetzen, macht
das Probleme beim neuen Treiber)
4. MS SQL Server 2000  Version 8.0.x
5. DataSource und Connection Pooling  wir verwenden eine eigene Klasse zur Realisierung
der Connection Pooling, aber es ist schwierig zu behaupten, dass dies eine Ursache sein könnte. Übrigens
haben wir auch schon mal eine DataSource-Klasse von  Microsoft benutzt, ohne Erfolg.

Was haben wir als eine potentielle Ursache ausgeschlossen:

1. Die Datenbank an sich selbst  generell soll ja SQL Server schneller als Oracle sein, hier sehen wir keine Ursache  wir haben die einzelnen Operationen protokolliert (im SQL Profiler) und es war zu sehen, dass die Ausführung von SQL Anweisungen selbst schnell ging, es gab aber merkwürdige Pausen zwischen einzelnen Aufrufen

2. JDBC-Treiber  - trotz verschiedenartiger Kombinationen mit Treibern, deren Versionen und Parametern wurde die Leistung  nicht verbessert

Was wir behaupten:
1. Hibernate  wir haben Vergleichstests über reine JDBC gemacht und da hat SQL Server sehr schnell funktioniert, schneller als Oracle, dies würde darauf hindeuten, dass Hibernate schuldig ist

2. Spring und dessen Webkomponenten  - wir haben unsere Junit-Tests bezüglich der Leistung protokolliert
und es war zu sehen, dass es keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Datenbanken gibt. Dies läßt uns vermuten,
dass irgendwelche Webmechanismen von Spring einen Einfluss darauf haben könnten (auch wenn das seltsam klingt)  Filter, Interceptor, oder viell. Transaktionsmechanismus.

Ich weiss, dass es vielleicht schwierig ist, aus dieser groben Beschreibung etwas zu folgen, ich habe versucht, das Problem möglichst kompakt darzustellen mit der Hoffnung, dass vielleicht jemand eine Idee hat, was unser Problem sein kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

j23


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Nov 2005)

gleiche Tabellenstruktur?

gleiche Indizes?

mal Hibernate loggen lassen (Debug-Modus) oder über den Profiler vom SQL-Server die erzeugten SQL-Statements angeschaut?

das mit dem Pooling würde ich mir auf jedan Fall anschauen, möglicherweise erzeugt der SQL-Server jedesmal eine neue Connection (anders sind die 3 Sekunden ja kaum zu erklären...?)

sind Transaktionen dabei?

Frage: wurde wirklich nur das Hibernate-Mapping ausgewechselt? sonst nix??


----------



## j23 (14. Nov 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gleiche Tabellenstruktur?



Ja.,



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gleiche Indizes?



Auch. Ausserdem haben wir recht wenig Daten in unserer SQL Server-DB, sodass es irgendwelche Ursachen bzgl.
der Performance stellen könnte.



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mal Hibernate loggen lassen (Debug-Modus) oder über den Profiler vom SQL-Server die erzeugten SQL-Statements angeschaut?



Ja. Wir haben auch die im Profiler angezeigten SQL Statements "per Hand" über JDBC laufen lassen und sie waren wesentlich schneller als über Hibernate.



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das mit dem Pooling würde ich mir auf jedan Fall anschauen, möglicherweise erzeugt der SQL-Server jedesmal eine neue Connection (anders sind die 3 Sekunden ja kaum zu erklären...?)



Im SQL Profiler hatte die Connection immer dieselbe SID. 



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sind Transaktionen dabei?



Ja. Da wir mit Spring-Transaktionen Probleme hatten, machen wir das ganze jetzt so, dass es
am Anfang einfach setAutoCommit(false) gesetzt wird und am ende machen wir einfach einen commit()
auf dem Connection-Objekt, den wir von der Hibernate-Session nehmen.



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Frage: wurde wirklich nur das Hibernate-Mapping ausgewechselt? sonst nix??



Nein, an der Applikation selbst nur das. 

j23


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Nov 2005)

warum verwendet ihr nicht die Hibernate-Session für die Transaktion?

-> auf das unterliegende Connectionobjekt loszugehen ist nicht gerade die feine englische Art

irgendwas Nebenläufiges dabei? Locking? welcher Isolationstyp bei den Transaktionen

die 3 Sekunden sind doch mehr als merkwürdig...


----------



## j23 (14. Nov 2005)

Ich habe zum Ausprobieren die Transaktionen überhaupt ausgeschaltet um zu sehen ob das was bringt. Leider war der Effekt sehr gering - das Ganze hat viell. höchstens um 100 ms beschleunigt.


----------

